# Making a slingshot out of regular things



## Dennis the Menace

Hello fellow "catteers",

Last week when I was in the local hardware store (secretly looking for possible slingshot material), I found this cast aluminum hand rake. Looks pretty solid and fairly easy to tool. 
Using this rake, some thera band, some cord and a leather patch from one of my jeans, I created this fine looking piece of creativity.
Yes I know that most catteers would advise to secure the bands by making grooves in the fork and such, but because this slingshot is curved, the fork piece is pretty much in a 90 degree angle to the shooting direction, which means that the bands remain pretty much in their initial position while shooting. It has the big advantage that you can vary quite a lot with the width of the bands.
The leather patch which I used was cut into 2 pouches and dimpled with different balls for various bands and shooting.
The bottom of the handle has room for a magnet, to attach your ready to use (magnetic) ammo. However, aluminum isn't magnetic as we all know, so I have to think of a way to attach the magnet firmly to the bottom.
The cord was just to try some knotting techniques, but after failing horribly in trying to tie a turkish head knot, the current knot is a satisfying and comfortable alternative.

These simple everyday things turned out to be a good looking and very effective slingshot!

Is there anyone else who has made a slingshot from something that clearly wasn't intended to become one?
Tell the world!

Best regards,

Dennis the Menace


----------



## bleachbone

a pair of plyers


----------



## Dayhiker

Nice one!

Uh oh -- the home and garden center of my local home depot is about to get raided.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I was thinking the same thing! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## neil

Hey my old rusty pliers are still going strong lol but I have been thinkin of recycling this old hickory shovel handle







would it count as a natural fork?








Nice work Dennis the Menace cool idea looks cool to


----------



## dragonmaster

Wow that looks like it was meant to be a slingshot.














on a scrounge for a frame.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

very nice, always good to think outside the box


----------



## huey224

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> very nice, always good to think outside the box


i dont just think outside the box, i tear it up!
that "natural fork" looks great.


----------



## Devoman

Hummm now I will spend even more time in the hardware store!


----------



## Gene

Gotta go lookin for a hand rake now... see what you did to me???


----------



## neil

HI Dennis how about these paint brushes? the larger one is 6 inches wide and made from 18mm multiplex







I'am shure a man with your skills could find use for them


----------



## Dennis the Menace

I forgot to mention, the brand of the hand rake is Central Park. What a coincidence is that! Would have been even cooler if they would have put their brand on the metal part, but unfortunately it was only on the handle (which I removed completely). Maybe there are other rakes that do.


----------



## Dennis the Menace

@neil 
The brushes look promising, but I can't think of a way to attach anything to put the bands on. Would be hilarious to keep the looks of a brush and shoot paintballs with it!








Did you get to do the shovel piece yet?


----------



## neil

Dennis the Menace said:


> @neil
> The brushes look promising, but I can't think of a way to attach anything to put the bands on. Would be hilarious to keep the looks of a brush and shoot paintballs with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get to do the shovel piece yet?


No not yet buddy I will soon I haven't to much time at the minute I was thinkin of taking the hairy part of the brushes and cuting a fork







but paint balls with a paint brush does sound fun


----------



## Martin

You would never guess from the picture that it was a rake, it looks like a proper cast slingshot.
The handle looks good nice job with the para cord.
Martin.


----------



## Dennis the Menace

At the moment I'm working on a 8 shape carabiner (climbing gear). Took off part of the big O to reduce the chance of accidents. Frankly I'm not too fond of closed top slingshots (iff you know what I mean), unless you use them as a stickshot. Still didn't make up my mind about the kind of knot I am going to use for the decoration though.


----------



## HULLHUNTER

cool looking catty that. well im off to b&q to have a look what i can find.


----------



## philly

Very creative idea. Good looking shooter, nice work.
Philly


----------



## Dennis the Menace

I have to admit I have this issue that I am constantly looking at any object to see whether it holds a hidden catapult. (Most of 'em don't.







)


----------



## hickymick

bike forks


----------



## hickymick

the metal from the seat of same bike


----------



## hickymick

the part that holds the back wheel


----------



## Dennis the Menace

That's awesome dude.


----------

